# Is this the future of dress codes?



## Rooter (Jun 2, 2015)

A My home club recently re-vamped their website, so i was having a mooch round it. We have a 9 hole "Academy" course (Previously, Newbury racecourse)

Anyway, on the write up of it, is this statement about dress code, which i think is very refreshing! What are your thoughts?

Dress Code

At the 9-Hole course we enjoy being able to offer a more relaxed dress code than that of the more traditional golf club. If you are new to the game of golf we would encourage you to come dressed in attire that is comfortable for walking and carrying a golf bag i.e., smart trainers, either long shorts or trousers and a loose fitting top. As you progress and start to play regularly you will probably want to invest in some specific golf shoes and perhaps even some of the latest golfing attire however feel welcome to be relaxed and unaffected by what you wear â€“ we would rather you enjoy your new golfing experience than worry about the clothes you wear.

The only actual restriction is that we will not allow play in flip/flops or sandals.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			A My home club recently re-vamped their website, so i was having a mooch round it. We have a 9 hole "Academy" course (Previously, Newbury racecourse)

Anyway, on the write up of it, is this statement about dress code, which i think is very refreshing! What are your thoughts?

Dress Code

At the 9-Hole course we enjoy being able to offer a more relaxed dress code than that of the more traditional golf club. If you are new to the game of golf we would encourage you to come dressed in attire that is comfortable for walking and carrying a golf bag i.e., smart trainers, either long shorts or trousers and a loose fitting top. As you progress and start to play regularly you will probably want to invest in some specific golf shoes and perhaps even some of the latest golfing attire however feel welcome to be relaxed and unaffected by what you wear â€“ we would rather you enjoy your new golfing experience than worry about the clothes you wear.

The only actual restriction is that we will not allow play in flip/flops or sandals.
		
Click to expand...

Good for a beginners course. I'm not one to have an issue with golf dress codes so would be in no rush for it to be adopted more widely across all golf clubs. I like wearing golf attire to play golf.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			A My home club recently re-vamped their website, so i was having a mooch round it. We have a 9 hole "Academy" course (Previously, Newbury racecourse)

Anyway, on the write up of it, is this statement about dress code, which i think is very refreshing! What are your thoughts?

Dress Code

At the 9-Hole course we enjoy being able to offer a more relaxed dress code than that of the more traditional golf club. If you are new to the game of golf we would encourage you to come dressed in attire that is comfortable for walking and carrying a golf bag i.e., smart trainers, either long shorts or trousers and a loose fitting top. As you progress and start to play regularly you will probably want to invest in some specific golf shoes and perhaps even some of the latest golfing attire however feel welcome to be relaxed and unaffected by what you wear â€“ we would rather you enjoy your new golfing experience than worry about the clothes you wear.

The only actual restriction is that we will not allow play in flip/flops or sandals.
		
Click to expand...

Can't play in flip flops !!! No wonder golf if dying on its arse.

Who are those crusty fuddy duddys to tell me I can't play in a pair of thongs and a tight fitting wife beater?
They probably cost more than their footjoys anyway :rant: 

Clubs need to move with the times !!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			A My home club recently re-vamped their website, so i was having a mooch round it. We have a 9 hole "Academy" course (Previously, Newbury racecourse)

Anyway, on the write up of it, is this statement about dress code, which i think is very refreshing! What are your thoughts?

Dress Code

At the 9-Hole course we enjoy being able to offer a more relaxed dress code than that of the more traditional golf club. If you are new to the game of golf we would encourage you to come dressed in attire that is comfortable for walking and carrying a golf bag i.e., smart trainers, either long shorts or trousers and a loose fitting top. As you progress and start to play regularly you will probably want to invest in some specific golf shoes and perhaps even some of the latest golfing attire however feel welcome to be relaxed and unaffected by what you wear â€“ we would rather you enjoy your new golfing experience than worry about the clothes you wear.

The only actual restriction is that we will not allow play in flip/flops or sandals.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good positive move


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 2, 2015)

It looks good to me. I like Troon Golf's dress code which admittedly is geared towards golf in the States, as it is a bit more 'humorous' and also people can wear more traditional golf attire if they want to (which let's be honest , most existing golfers still will, me included)

_Socially accepted golf shirts are appreciated, but your comfort is most important. The nicer you look, the better you will play, so goes the rumor._
_Shorts can be just about any style, but please do try to present the shorts at a length that everyone wants to look at. Gym shorts are for the gym, but if that makes you comfortable to play golf, we welcome you.

__Jeans are allowed in all dining areas of the Club at ALL TIMES provided that the denim is not bib-style, tattered, frayed, excessively baggy or stained._
And commenting on the shorts thing they said: -

"Our code takes a lighter approach,"  "We caught flak over the gym-shorts thing. But let's face it: Ninety-nine-point-nine percent of people will wear appropriate attire. We can deal with the others on a one-off basis."

Would not work for every club in the UK, especially the very traditional ones with the heritage and tradition to go with it.  But to me it would work at most clubs with a bit of tweaking to cover trousers instead of shorts.


----------



## Bazep (Jun 2, 2015)

It's about time GC's chilled out on dress codes on the course. Tbh, most of the folks I see on the course wearing "golf attire" look more underdressed than most big issue sellers I see. Happy witha dress code for a club house formal areas (if it's a trad club) with a more relaxed code for less formal areas. This is the 21st century.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 2, 2015)

therod said:



			Can't play in flip flops !!! No wonder golf if dying on its arse.

Who are those crusty fuddy duddys to tell me I can't play in a pair of thongs and a tight fitting wife beater?
They probably cost more than their footjoys anyway :rant: 

Clubs need to move with the times !!!
		
Click to expand...

In Aus a lot of their websites specifically mention "no thongs".

I only found out just before I left that's what they call flip flops.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 2, 2015)

Region3 said:



			In Aus a lot of their websites specifically mention "no thongs".

I only found out just before I left that's what they call flip flops. 

Click to expand...

Did you wear your Bridgette Jones pants? Just to be safe


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 2, 2015)

Didn't foot joy make golf sandles or flipperdyfloppy's


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## User20205 (Jun 2, 2015)

Oddsocks said:










Click to expand...


Nice, sign me up baby!!

Do galvin green do a wife beater vest?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes rod, in Stella Artois red


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 2, 2015)

I've actually played golf (in Canada) with a woman who was wearing flip flops!


----------



## Region3 (Jun 2, 2015)

therod said:



			Did you wear your Bridgette Jones pants? Just to be safe

Click to expand...

Is there any other type?


----------



## User20205 (Jun 2, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Is there any other type?
		
Click to expand...

Man-kini??


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 2, 2015)

9 of Herts golf course near Rickmansworth has this comment about dress codes

_Our innovative and modern approach to the great game of golf is demonstrated by our â€œfeel freeâ€ philosophyâ€¦.

    Feel free to wear what you are comfortable in_


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd like to keep things fairly much as they are for say over 21s - but woulds relax it almost completely for under 21s when they are playing together - other than no football or rugby club tops.

Get youngsters playing and hopefully becoming members - and as they grow and mature in themselves, in golf and in the club - and through time play more comps with full/adult members (when they need to comply) their dress will evolve towards more standard golf attire.  But at first don't put anything in their way in respect of what they wear.


----------



## Slab (Jun 3, 2015)

Just as devils advocate

What is going to occur at the 9 hole course when a golfer plays with their shirt not tucked in that necessitates a ban of the same element of the dress code on the 18 hole course?

In short why differentiate


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2015)

Played in the Durham County Golf Union Div 3 Champs on saturday and arriving on the tee the 3 of us in our flight was giving a brief by the starter, one of the points was under EGU rules we were not allowed to wear shorts during the Comp, very odd especially as we were all stood there wearing trousers!


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 3, 2015)

Anyone have the nads to wear these


----------



## drew83 (Jun 3, 2015)

We had an IT guy that used to wear an all brown pair of these things...not golf ones, but these weird footglove things....

looked horrendous!!!


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 3, 2015)

More relaxed dress codes such as in the OP are a great idea IMO. Provided what people wear is practical, I don't have a problem. The club in the OP's ban on flip flops is a reasonable restriction for practicality/safety purposes, apart from that I can't think of much else that would potentially be unsafe, apart from maybe flat soled formal shoes but who's going to wear those on a golf course??

The more barriers removed to widening participation the better! Whether people would then play golf seriously enough to progress onto membership/comps, leading to a natural progression towards more "traditional" attire, is questionable IMO. But in some ways by getting people involved at that "just for fun" level has achieved something in itself.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2015)

Bazep said:



			It's about time GC's chilled out on dress codes on the course. Tbh, most of the folks I see on the course wearing "golf attire" look more underdressed than most big issue sellers I see. Happy witha dress code for a club house formal areas (if it's a trad club) with a more relaxed code for less formal areas. This is the 21st century.
		
Click to expand...

What would you consider to be a 'more relaxed' dress code?


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 3, 2015)

I didnt even know we HAD a dress code until recently.  Luckily we're not precious or pretentious at our place so it's no bother.  Now it's fully on summer, it's shorts (whether cargo or cut down jeans), tee shirt and flip flops all the time for me after my shower.  In fairness i've been wearing that minus the flip flops for most of this year but I'd hate to be dictated to that i'd have to put a blazer and tie on afterwards etc.  I just wouldnt bother staying after.

Great to see clubs coming out with these kind of innovative rules


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			I didnt even know we HAD a dress code until recently.  Luckily we're not precious or pretentious at our place so it's no bother.  Now it's fully on summer, it's shorts (whether cargo or cut down jeans), tee shirt and flip flops all the time for me after my shower.  In fairness i've been wearing that minus the flip flops for most of this year but I'd hate to be dictated to that i'd have to put a blazer and tie on afterwards etc.  I just wouldnt bother staying after.

Great to see clubs coming out with these kind of innovative rules
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. You think it's great, I think it sounds like a place to avoid like the plague.

One man's meat and all that


----------



## User20205 (Jun 3, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Interesting. You think it's great, I think it sounds like a place to avoid like the plague.

One man's meat and all that  

Click to expand...

Yep, categorically wouldn't play there, where ever it is, based on their lack of dress code


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 3, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Interesting. You think it's great, I think it sounds like a place to avoid like the plague.

One man's meat and all that  

Click to expand...

You see, that's the beauty of it.  Wear what YOU think is good.  Not what you think other people THINK you should.  Each to their own then, and it's so much simpler and makes everyone happy.  I wouldnt dream of telling you what you should and shouldnt wear.  Likewise, neither should you to me or anyone else.

Harmy in one paragraph! :-D


----------



## User20205 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			You see, that's the beauty of it.  Wear what YOU think is good.  Not what you think other people THINK you should.  Each to their own then, and it's so much simpler and makes everyone happy.  I wouldnt dream of telling you what you should and shouldnt wear.  Likewise, neither should you to me or anyone else.

Harmy in one paragraph! :-D
		
Click to expand...

That is true. However there is a correlation between certain types of dress and certain types of behaviour. Unfortunate but true


----------



## TheCaddie (Jun 3, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			You see, that's the beauty of it.  Wear what YOU think is good.  Not what you think other people THINK you should.  Each to their own then, and it's so much simpler and makes everyone happy.  I wouldnt dream of telling you what you should and shouldnt wear.  Likewise, neither should you to me or anyone else.

Harmy in one paragraph! :-D
		
Click to expand...

What course do you play at Jezter. Sounds very......"modern"


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 3, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			What course do you play at Jezter. Sounds very......"modern"
		
Click to expand...

Wimbledon Common Golf Club.  It's a great course and the members are fantastic.


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 3, 2015)

therod said:



			That is true. However there is a correlation between certain types of dress and certain types of behaviour. Unfortunate but true
		
Click to expand...

You are of course quite correct.  Have you seen the film  The Riot Club?  Shocking what people in black tie will get up to...


----------



## TheCaddie (Jun 3, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			You are of course quite correct.  Have you seen the film  The Riot Club?  Shocking what people in black tie will get up to...
		
Click to expand...

This doesn't sound as liberal as you are suggesting? 

[h=3]Dress Code[/h]At Wimbledon Common Golf Club we try to steer a line between having too draconian a dress policy which may alienate younger members, or having an "anything goes" policy.
[h=3]Red On The Course[/h]On the course a requirement of the Conservators is that all players must wear a plain pillar-box red outer garment and the Rangers, who patrol the common, are empowered to stop people playing if they contravene this rule. Red garments and waterproofs can be hired from the club for a fee of Â£3 for a polo shirt and Â£5 for a waterproof.  And please note that trainers, T-shirts, tracksuits are not accepted.
[h=3]Nineteenth Hole[/h]You may wear golf clothing in the bar â€“ dry and clean, please! Otherwise dress should be smart casual in the clubhouse - again, please, no trainers, T-shirts or tracksuits. Jeans are acceptable, provided they're not of the scruffy variety! If you need to have your mobile with you, please set it to silent, and if you need to make a call, do so out of the building, and away from others. Otherwise you may find yourself having to make an unexpected contribution to the Captain's charity!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 3, 2015)

therod said:



			That is true. However there is a correlation between certain types of dress and certain types of behaviour. Unfortunate but true
		
Click to expand...

I think you missed the smiley off that clearly tongue in cheek post....


----------



## TheCaddie (Jun 3, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I think you missed the smiley off that clearly tongue in cheek post....
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he did.


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 3, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			This doesn't sound as liberal as you are suggesting? 

[h=3]Dress Code[/h]At Wimbledon Common Golf Club we try to steer a line between having too draconian a dress policy which may alienate younger members, or having an "anything goes" policy.
[h=3]Red On The Course[/h]On the course a requirement of the Conservators is that all players must wear a plain pillar-box red outer garment and the Rangers, who patrol the common, are empowered to stop people playing if they contravene this rule. Red garments and waterproofs can be hired from the club for a fee of Â£3 for a polo shirt and Â£5 for a waterproof.  And please note that trainers, T-shirts, tracksuits are not accepted.
[h=3]Nineteenth Hole[/h]You may wear golf clothing in the bar â€“ dry and clean, please! Otherwise dress should be smart casual in the clubhouse - again, please, no trainers, T-shirts or tracksuits. Jeans are acceptable, provided they're not of the scruffy variety! If you need to have your mobile with you, please set it to silent, and if you need to make a call, do so out of the building, and away from others. Otherwise you may find yourself having to make an unexpected contribution to the Captain's charity!

Click to expand...

I was more talking about the OP and saying thats great.  As for my club, I said I didnt realise we HAD a dress code.  What we have (which sounds like you've taken from the website) isnt followed and as we're a members club it's all fine.  Obviously any guests etc would normally turn up in standard golfing attire etc. I was photographed with the caption winning a monthly medal in bar one sunday, wearing torn denim knee length shorts, trainers, t shirt and hoody.  A bit of banter was thrown about but thats all it is, banter.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			I was photographed with the caption winning a monthly medal in bar one sunday, wearing torn denim knee length shorts, trainers, t shirt and hoody.
		
Click to expand...

Serious question.......do you think that is acceptable in a golf club? And would you turn up like that to play anywhere else?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 3, 2015)

I am all for dress codes as long as they are just ensuring people are dressed suitable for playing a sport. 

Wearing appropriate sporting wear for the sport being played is all part of the experience. 

Golf for me is about wearing clothes to deal with the conditions, allow freedom to swing and to wear shoes to provide a stable foundation.

Hopefully all clubs extend the OPs dress code out to the more casual side of the game, just like my local par 3 (cambridge lakes). Gets people into the game without having to shell out  hundreds of pounds on clothes! (add it all up, its more than Â£100 if you start from scratch and buy golf specific gear)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Serious question.......do you think that is acceptable in a golf club? And would you turn up like that to play anywhere else?
		
Click to expand...

I'm moving to a view that says how a member or visitor *behaves *on the golf course or in the club house is much more important than what they wear - and I say that despite myself...

I would like attire to be inoffensive to others - and in some ways that is easy to define - so for example on shirts of whatever nature no swearies; no religious imagery or references - such things that are easily understood to be offensive and can be policed relatively easily.  Stupid, loud and garish shirts and trousers might offend my sensibilities - but lots of golfing attire is of that nature and so I must ghet used to it or put up with it.  Others will get 'offended' by ripped jeans and tee shirts, or ladies wearing very short skirts - maybe they too have to get used to it or put up with it.

It is behaviour that for me is what *really *matters - the rest is obsolescent noise.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 3, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Serious question.......do you think that is acceptable in a golf club? And would you turn up like that to play anywhere else?
		
Click to expand...

Do you wear a full suit and tie at all times in the clubhouse?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Do you wear a full suit and tie at all times in the clubhouse?
		
Click to expand...

Of course not, I wear what is appropriate  ie. smart casual trousers and a polo shirt with or without a jumper.

If people want to wear inappropriate clothing and the club allows it then fine with me. They are choosing to prevent themselves from playing at nice courses should they want to.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 3, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I think you missed the smiley off that clearly tongue in cheek post....
		
Click to expand...




TheCaddie said:



			I don't think he did. 

Click to expand...

Maybe a little one. I'm judging no one (well maybe a little). But I wouldn't  join and probably play anywhere that didn't have a dress code. No problem with a pair of jeans in the bar, but cut off denim shorts, t shirts, not for me.

There are places you can play in that get up, most of them have greens like fairways, have municipal in the title and serve special brew on tap. 

I don't want a golf club to be a wether spoons.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 3, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Of course not, I wear what is appropriate  ie. smart casual trousers and a polo shirt with or without a jumper.

If people want to wear inappropriate clothing and the club allows it then fine with me. They are choosing to prevent themselves from playing at nice courses should they want to.
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate your point. What I was getting at though, it wasn't long ago that it was mandatory in all clubs to wear suit and tie whilst there. Just because they've slackened the dress code to allow smart casual trousers and a polo shirt, hasn't changed anything about the club.

I guess what i'm getting at is that golf clubs have already shown that they adapt to the changing world by reducing pressure with some areas of the dress code. What's to say that what TheJezster wears isn't appropriate?

I'm much of the SILH line. it should be about how you behave, not how you dress. This is likely due to my relative young age though, and our natural tendency to questions rules that exist for the sake of being rules. (In my opinion).

As it happens, when dressed casually I tend to wear chinos and a shirt, so either way this doesn't effect me, just trying to put across an opposing point of view.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 3, 2015)

therod said:



			Maybe a little one. I'm judging no one (well maybe a little). But I wouldn't  join and probably play anywhere that didn't have a dress code. No problem with a pair of jeans in the bar, but cut off denim shorts, t shirts, not for me.

There are places you can play in that get up, most of them have greens like fairways, have municipal in the title and serve special brew on tap. 

I don't want a golf club to be a wether spoons.
		
Click to expand...

That's a fair opinion, based on the current opportunities to play places like that.

What would happen though if (revolutionary) a famous course, of brilliant condition, decided that they would keep everything the same but let you wear whatever you fancied. Would you not play this, just because others may wish to dress differently?


----------



## Slab (Jun 3, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Of course not, I wear what is appropriate  ie. smart casual trousers and a polo shirt with or without a jumper.

If people want to wear inappropriate clothing and the club allows it then fine with me. They are choosing to prevent themselves from playing at nice courses should they want to.
		
Click to expand...

Bottom line is if you have a collection of established golfers (regardless of whether its a nice course or not) who don't want to see any golfer in the clubhouse in shorts or flip flops then it wont change anytime soon 

I'll be playing two very nice courses this weekend and almost without exception everyone will be in the clubhouse afterwards in shorts flip flops/sandals etc & I don't believe it can simply be attributed to climate alone (I've never seen a UK golf club website that says the dress code doesn't apply once the temp reaches xx degrees) 

So the acceptability or appropriateness of flip flops is simply in regards to what established golfers want to see in others and isn't linked to the grandeur of the clubhouse or niceness of the course


----------



## User20205 (Jun 3, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			That's a fair opinion, based on the current opportunities to play places like that.

What would happen though if (revolutionary) a famous course, of brilliant condition, decided that they would keep everything the same but let you wear whatever you fancied. Would you not play this, just because others may wish to dress differently?
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't happen. The only place really may be the grove, which isn't a golf club. 

In 100 years time maybe sunningdale will allow boardys and a hoodie but I won't be around to splutter into my sherry.

The reason it won't happen, is that a decent golf club is little oasis of calm away from the outside world, and they should and will stay that way.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 3, 2015)

Slab said:



			Bottom line is if you have a collection of established golfers (regardless of whether its a nice course or not) who don't want to see any golfer in the clubhouse in shorts or flip flops then it wont change anytime soon 

I'll be playing two very nice courses this weekend and almost without exception everyone will be in the clubhouse afterwards in shorts flip flops/sandals etc & I don't believe it can simply be attributed to climate alone (I've never seen a UK golf club website that says the dress code doesn't apply once the temp reaches xx degrees) 

So the acceptability or appropriateness of flip flops is simply in regards to what established golfers want to see in others and isn't linked to the grandeur of the clubhouse or niceness of the course
		
Click to expand...

No it's linked to the culture. Things change but not very quickly


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 3, 2015)

therod said:



			It wouldn't happen. The only place really may be the grove, which isn't a golf club. 

In 100 years time maybe sunningdale will allow boardys and a hoodie but I won't be around to splutter into my sherry.

The reason it won't happen, is that a decent golf club is little oasis of calm away from the outside world, and they should and will stay that way.
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on, play along, that's no fun!

Lets say sunningdale was infiltrated by a number of "revolutionary" folk, who managed to convince the rest of the members that it's in their own good. (or even, a large number of the young and rich took up membership), and somehow this vote snuck through.

Would you still not play?

I completely understand the reticence to play rubbish courses, and that they often tie hand in hand to the dress code, but i'm trying to see how much is due to the dress code, and how much is due to the courses...


----------



## User20205 (Jun 3, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Oh come on, play along, that's no fun!

Lets say sunningdale was infiltrated by a number of "revolutionary" folk, who managed to convince the rest of the members that it's in their own good. (or even, a large number of the young and rich took up membership), and somehow this vote snuck through.

Would you still not play?

I completely understand the reticence to play rubbish courses, and that they often tie hand in hand to the dress code, but i'm trying to see how much is due to the dress code, and how much is due to the courses...
		
Click to expand...


Could I get a pint of Stella in the bar?? 

Let me think....erm, no?

If I wanted to spend my weekend with a load of fellas in shorts and vests I'd take up triathlons. 

I like the fact that my club has standards. Apparently they've relaxed from a few years ago, but no one wants a free for all. 

I admire Newbury doing this on their short course, but I imagine being a similar club they would never extend it to the main course.

I've never met anyone yet that says 'I love to take up golf, but only if I can play in a vest'


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2015)

I can only influence dress code of my own club - regardless of the dress at my club now or in the future, I would always try to adhere strictly to the dress code of any club I visit - and dress code of whatever nature would never deter me from visiting a club and playing it's course Unless that is in the unlikely event that I would be required to purchase something significant that I do not have; that I wouldn't otherwise buy; and that I might never wear again - which as it happens is for many younger folks today what 'traditional' golf attire would be.


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 3, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Serious question.......do you think that is acceptable in a golf club? And would you turn up like that to play anywhere else?
		
Click to expand...

Oh my! I think someone needs to have a word with themselves or throw a shape over themselves....

I wouldnt worry about what I wear if I were you.  By all means treat me on how you find me, manners etc, that's natural, I'd do exactly the same.  I know you'd find me an absolute delight btw, I'm awesome ;-)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			Oh my! I think someone needs to have a word with themselves or throw a shape over themselves....

I wouldnt worry about what I wear if I were you.  By all means treat me on how you find me, manners etc, that's natural, I'd do exactly the same.  I know you'd find me an absolute delight btw, I'm awesome ;-)
		
Click to expand...


No, TBH I think you are the person that needs to have a word with yourself. I wouldn't dream of having my picture taken at an award ceremony with the club captain dressed how you describe. To me it is a simple case of showing respect.

I'm a delightful, awesome guy as well. I just have different standards from you  :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2015)

therod said:



			I admire Newbury doing this on their short course, but I imagine being a similar club they would never extend it to the main course.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, it will never happen at the 18 hole course!! The flag would be at half mast for while!


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 3, 2015)

drive4show said:



			No, TBH I think you are the person that needs to have a word with yourself. I wouldn't dream of having my picture taken at an award ceremony with the club captain dressed how you describe. To me it is a simple case of showing respect.

I'm a delightful, awesome guy as well. I just have different standards from you  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Award ceremony!!??? hahaha, think whilst having a word with yourself you might need to brush up on your reading too ;-)

The captain did show respect for me though, he wore his captains blazer!  So i allowed the inpromput photo to take place :-D


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			The captain did show respect for me though, he wore his captains blazer!
		
Click to expand...

He sounds like a fine, upstanding fellow. The sort that would be welcome in my club


----------



## drew83 (Jun 3, 2015)

IMHO, playing in shorts/trousers & polo shirt is spot on. Shorts being tailored chino style.

In the clubhouse, walking in from the 18th not having changed anything apart from footwear is ok as long as it isn't for a formal post game dinner. If it were a medal/comp I would at least have thought a shower & change to smart trousers, shoes & shirt. Not necessarily tie/suit etc.

Yes they are "stuffy" opinions but they are mine.

Denim (again IMO) is not appropriate for playing golf (not even denim shorts).  I wouldn't even think of wearing denim into a clubhouse after a game.

When we go for our society weekends we check dress code for the club to make sure we don't under dress (some require tie/blazer) but we all wear at minimum chinos & shirts & shoes.

I was brought up in the rugby world where you arrived in trousers/shirt/club tie/polished shoes. You changed into the club kit (again boots cleaned) then after the match we showered & changed back into shirts/ties.

It is part of the games allure.

Now don't get me wrong. Popping to the range for an hour in your denim shorts & hoody is fine.

If you have been out doing whatever during the day & had to pop to the clubhouse to check next weeks fixture & the captain was there & asked for the "impromptu photo" mentioned all fine & dandy. (maybe the context was missed I don't know). But to purposefully wear that after a round _knowing _there may be a photo/presentation in my book is a no no.

I am 32 & have these opinions. I am not saying anyone has to agree or disagree, but IMO that is how people should be dressed as it is part of the game & heritage.


----------



## TheCaddie (Jun 3, 2015)

drew83 said:



			IMHO, playing in shorts/trousers & polo shirt is spot on. Shorts being tailored chino style.

In the clubhouse, walking in from the 18th not having changed anything apart from footwear is ok as long as it isn't for a formal post game dinner. If it were a medal/comp I would at least have thought a shower & change to smart trousers, shoes & shirt. Not necessarily tie/suit etc.

Yes they are "stuffy" opinions but they are mine.

Denim (again IMO) is not appropriate for playing golf (not even denim shorts).  I wouldn't even think of wearing denim into a clubhouse after a game.

When we go for our society weekends we check dress code for the club to make sure we don't under dress (some require tie/blazer) but we all wear at minimum chinos & shirts & shoes.

I was brought up in the rugby world where you arrived in trousers/shirt/club tie/polished shoes. You changed into the club kit (again boots cleaned) then after the match we showered & changed back into shirts/ties.

It is part of the games allure.

Now don't get me wrong. Popping to the range for an hour in your denim shorts & hoody is fine.

If you have been out doing whatever during the day & had to pop to the clubhouse to check next weeks fixture & the captain was there & asked for the "impromptu photo" mentioned all fine & dandy. (maybe the context was missed I don't know). But to purposefully wear that after a round _knowing _there may be a photo/presentation in my book is a no no.

I am 32 & have these opinions. I am not saying anyone has to agree or disagree, but IMO that is how people should be dressed as it is part of the game & heritage.
		
Click to expand...

I am 27 and have exactly the same opinion!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2015)

Just re-read your original post:



TheJezster said:



			I was more talking about the OP and saying thats great.  As for my club, I said I didnt realise we HAD a dress code.  What we have (which sounds like you've taken from the website) isnt followed and as we're a members club it's all fine.  Obviously any guests etc would normally turn up in standard golfing attire etc. I was photographed with the caption winning a monthly medal in bar one sunday, wearing torn denim knee length shorts, trainers, t shirt and hoody.  A bit of banter was thrown about but thats all it is, banter.
		
Click to expand...

If the Captain is in the bar in his club blazer after a monthly medal to have his photo taken with the winner then by definition, that is a ceremony.

And the bit about banter, it may have been banter to you but I think I'd be pretty safe in saying that not everyone would see it that way. In fact, if it was normal dress code in your club then I doubt it would even have been mentioned.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2015)

Can i just question Denim shorts? have they ever been fashionable?

Except for 1980 something on Miami beach?


----------



## drew83 (Jun 3, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Just re-read your original post:



*If the Captain is in the bar in his club blazer after a monthly medal to have his photo taken with the winner then by definition, that is a ceremony.*

And the bit about banter, it may have been banter to you but I think I'd be pretty safe in saying that not everyone would see it that way. In fact, if it was normal dress code in your club then I doubt it would even have been mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

TBH I would agree with this. Surely anyone would see a post-medal prize giving as an award ceremony to some degree?


----------



## User20205 (Jun 3, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Can i just question Denim shorts? have they ever been fashionable?

Except for 1980 something on Miami beach?
		
Click to expand...

Only on daisy duke!!! Not Jessica Simpson either, the original.... And the girl from 'some kind of wonderful'


----------



## Snelly (Jun 3, 2015)

I would not play at a golf club that allowed a hoody and cut off jeans as part of a dress code. 

Nor would I play golf with anyone who uses the word "banter."   I hate that expression. Seems to be defined as a free pass to insult people in a laddish, Mockney manner.  An excuse to be offensive and gratuitous where the person being spoken to cannot respond cos it's only banter innit? 

Banter - a low grade of gutter humour, but for stupid people, too thick to comprehend wit.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I would not play at a golf club that allowed a hoody and cut off jeans as part of a dress code. 

Nor would I play golf with anyone who uses the word "banter."   I hate that expression. Seems to be defined as a free pass to insult people in a laddish, Mockney manner.  An excuse to be offensive and gratuitous where the person being spoken to cannot respond cos it's only banter innit? 

Banter - a low grade of gutter humour, but for stupid people, too thick to comprehend wit.
		
Click to expand...

Is Bantz acceptable old boy?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Is Bantz acceptable old boy?
		
Click to expand...

or a bit of joshing?


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 3, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Is Bantz acceptable old boy?
		
Click to expand...

He's probably had a stroke reading that!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			or a bit of joshing?
		
Click to expand...

One was of course Joshing with ones response, its jolly good for morale!


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 3, 2015)

therod said:



			Only on daisy duke!!! Not Jessica Simpson either, the original.... And the girl from 'some kind of wonderful'
		
Click to expand...

It's also a great look with cowboy boots.  On a woman obviously, not a man.  That would just be, well, wrong.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			It's also a great look with cowboy boots.  On a woman obviously, not a man.  That would just be, well, wrong outside of the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you  :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2015)

Rooter said:



			One was of course Joshing with ones response, its jolly good for morale!
		
Click to expand...

pip pip! Bash on!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			It's also a great look with cowboy boots.  On a woman obviously, not a man.  That would just be, well, wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure?


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 3, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Fixed that for you  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I've never worn my cowboy boots in the clubhouse.... might give that a go on Saturday, it is afterall, club championship day!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 3, 2015)

Ive just returned from my golf club[if you can call it that].

On the 7th hole was a guy in 3/4 length trousers and a muscle vest and tattoos up both arms.

Surely wether its a muni or not this is wrong.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Ive just returned from my golf club[if you can call it that].

On the 7th hole was a guy in 3/4 length trousers and a muscle vest and tattoos up both arms.

Surely wether its a muni or not this is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I agree 100% Tony but seems there are plenty who think it's fine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			This doesn't sound as liberal as you are suggesting? 

[h=3]Dress Code[/h]At Wimbledon Common Golf Club we try to steer a line between having too draconian a dress policy which may alienate younger members, or having an "anything goes" policy.
[h=3]Red On The Course[/h]On the course a requirement of the Conservators is that all players must wear a plain pillar-box red outer garment and the Rangers, who patrol the common, are empowered to stop people playing if they contravene this rule. Red garments and waterproofs can be hired from the club for a fee of Â£3 for a polo shirt and Â£5 for a waterproof.  And please note that trainers, T-shirts, tracksuits are not accepted.
[h=3]Nineteenth Hole[/h]You may wear golf clothing in the bar â€“ dry and clean, please! Otherwise dress should be smart casual in the clubhouse - again, please, no trainers, T-shirts or tracksuits. Jeans are acceptable, provided they're not of the scruffy variety! If you need to have your mobile with you, please set it to silent, and if you need to make a call, do so out of the building, and away from others. Otherwise you may find yourself having to make an unexpected contribution to the Captain's charity!

Click to expand...

Trust me, this is a huge step forward. When I was a member back in the early 80's it was still jacket and tie after 7.30pm, certainly no denim. They are obliged to wear red tops as its common land.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 4, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Trust me, this is a huge step forward. When I was a member back in the early 80's it was still jacket and tie after 7.30pm, certainly no denim. They are obliged to wear red tops as its common land.
		
Click to expand...

Can you expand on the Red top thing!!! Please


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Ive just returned from my golf club[if you can call it that].

On the 7th hole was a guy in 3/4 length trousers and a muscle vest and tattoos up both arms.

Surely wether its a muni or not this is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about the muscle vest - three-quarter troos - maybe - just.  Vest is stretching my acceptance of change a bit far - was the bloke under 21yrs old as that is my cut off age for 'just about anything goes'?  If not - unacceptable attire - but you can tell him where to get off


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Ive just returned from my golf club[if you can call it that].

On the 7th hole was a guy in 3/4 length trousers and a muscle vest and tattoos up both arms.

Surely wether its a muni or not this is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

But what is actually "wrong" with it?
OK its not the best clothing to wear and he may look a complete knob but he's paying his money, helping to keep the club going, hopefully enjoying himself and potentially becoming a member or long time player. 
Why does clothing offend?
To be honest I can sometimes feel the same about Loudmouth troos or similar...
What, really, is the difference..?


----------



## Rooter (Jun 4, 2015)

Imurg said:



			But what is actually "wrong" with it?
OK its not the best clothing to wear and he may look a complete knob but he's paying his money, helping to keep the club going, hopefully enjoying himself and potentially becoming a member or long time player. 
Why does clothing offend?
To be honest I can sometimes feel the same about Loudmouth troos or similar...
What, really, is the difference..?
		
Click to expand...

I am offended in the fact that you were not offended!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 4, 2015)

Imurg said:



			But what is actually "wrong" with it?
OK its not the best clothing to wear and he may look a complete knob but he's paying his money, helping to keep the club going, hopefully enjoying himself and potentially becoming a member or long time player. 
Why does clothing offend?
To be honest I can sometimes feel the same about Loudmouth troos or similar...
What, really, is the difference..?
		
Click to expand...

On my course probably nothing wrong with it,its a muni and anything goes.
On a more upmarket course you would never get away with it.

However outside the signing in hut there are pictures that says no vests.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 4, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I am offended in the fact that you were not offended!
		
Click to expand...

I'm offended by the fact you were offended that someone was not offended when someone else was offended.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			On my course probably nothing wrong with it,its a muni and anything goes.
On a more upmarket course you would never get away with it.

However outside the signing in hut there are pictures that says no vests.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, but why is there a problem with what someone wears?
Why does somone suddenly become undesirable simply because of the clothes they wear?
Apart from offending the offending the fashion police, can someone explain wh6 this is a problem?


----------



## matt71 (Jun 4, 2015)

So what is the reason why you have to wear red at the Wimbledon course?


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 4, 2015)

matt71 said:



			So what is the reason why you have to wear red at the Wimbledon course?
		
Click to expand...

Its a byelaw from the conservators of the common.  All golfers must wear a pillar box red upper garment (full colour) whether polo, jumper, vest or jacket.  I believe it was initially to distinguish golfers from others who use the common; walkers, joggers, horseriders etc

Makes it easy when buying golf tops tho.  Got it in red? No? ok, next...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 4, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Ok, but why is there a problem with what someone wears?
Why does somone suddenly become undesirable simply because of the clothes they wear?
Apart from offending the offending the fashion police, can someone explain wh6 this is a problem?
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe I have said there was a problem.

He was actually breaking the courses golf attire rule as they are all there to see outside the shop.

If you feel the clothes he wore for the course was appropriate then you would also class that as ok in the bar afterwards[would you] because if you did and then 10 people dressed the same would that look right in your golf club.

Also as you believe its ok do you think GM would be happy if someone turned up to a fitting opportunity and to have a photo taken for the magazine.
After all it wouldn't look undesirable.

I don't want to get into a massive debate on this with you personally mate we are all titled to our opinions,but if you let one do it and others follow suit your club would soon look like a rough pub.

At my course as I said its probably expected its cheep cheerful and anyone can play.
At a proper course I believe it would be different.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm offended by the fact you were offended that someone was not offended when someone else was offended.
		
Click to expand...

I'm offended.....................but I don't know by who


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 4, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I don't believe I have said there was a problem.

He was actually breaking the courses golf attire rule as they are all there to see outside the shop.

If you feel the clothes he wore for the course was appropriate then you would also class that as ok in the bar afterwards[would you] because if you did and then 10 people dressed the same would that look right in your golf club.

Also as you believe its ok do you think GM would be happy if someone turned up to a fitting opportunity and to have a photo taken for the magazine.
After all it wouldn't look undesirable.

I don't want to get into a massive debate on this with you personally mate we are all titled to our opinions,but if you let one do it and others follow suit your club would soon look like a rough pub.

At my course as I said its probably expected its cheep cheerful and anyone can play.
At a proper course I believe it would be different.
		
Click to expand...

Just a quick question, that may look at this from a different point of view.

If a "proper course", you say that if you let one do it, you will end up with loads.

I'm just wondering where the "loads" of people will come from. Will this be current golfers who wish they could dress like this if the rules didn't exist (in which case it's the same people so what is the issue),

OR

Will this be new people who would only join because of the relaxing of the dress code (in which case, surely this is good for the sport, and for the club itself?)

If there is a third option, i'm all ears, honestly


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 4, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I'm offended.....................but I don't know by who 

Click to expand...

You have to take great offence at everything anyone says, that's how the internet works.


----------



## TheCaddie (Jun 4, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I don't want to get into a massive debate on this with you personally mate we are all titled to our opinions,but if you let one do it and others follow suit your club would soon look like a rough pub.
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting that most people that play golf are inherently just 'oiks' wearing presentable clothing as a facade? :rofl:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2015)

Imurg said:



			But what is actually "wrong" with it?
OK its not the best clothing to wear and he may look a complete knob but he's paying his money, helping to keep the club going, hopefully enjoying himself and potentially becoming a member or long time player. 
Why does clothing offend?
To be honest I can sometimes feel the same about Loudmouth troos or similar...
What, really, is the difference..?
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking I'd possibly be *less* offended by that guys garb than I am by the idiotic (IMO) garish stuff some folks wear on the golf course


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 4, 2015)

I think I've realised what my issue is.

It's not the dress code per se but more to do with people not following whatever it may be. That to me shows a lack of respect to the club and it's members. If people want to play in jeans and football tops and the club allows it, fine I don't have a problem with it but I would choose not to play there but if the same people turn up where it's not allowed then I take offence.

I'm happy with the current accepted dress code although I do think there is room for movement. I don't see any benefit to shorts with long socks over wearing trousers, short socks should be acceptable IMO. Likewise, jacket and tie for lunch can be a pain but I'm happy to accept that as I love to play the 'proper' traditional courses.


----------



## hines57 (Jun 4, 2015)

Great approach and an excellent way of encouraging folks into the game.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 4, 2015)

hines57 said:



			Great approach and an excellent way of encouraging folks into the game.
		
Click to expand...

Why does the need to wear a polo shirt stop people playing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2015)

therod said:



			Why does the need to wear a polo shirt stop people playing.
		
Click to expand...

Not all teens have one coz they think they are naff


----------



## User20205 (Jun 4, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not all teens have one coz they think they are naff
		
Click to expand...

The first proper round I played was at boughton nr Canterbury. I played in a long sleeved button up shirt and some trainers. They let me on, that was 1994. Dress codes at some clubs were flexible even then. 

I got sweaty and had soaking wet feet

I went out and bought a polo shirt, a horrible Taylormade brown number, some slacks from m&s and some second hand, bright white second hand shoes, with a frilly bit over the laces 

Nice :thup: 

I looked like a knob but the dress code wasn't a barrier to me playing. I didn't expect the sport to bend to my will.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 4, 2015)

To me the issue is not the cost of it or even the ease of putting on the traditional golf 'uniform' for want of a better word.  I totally agree that you can kit yourself out in clothes that would get you onto any golf course for tuppence hapenny.  And there is a very good argument to say that if someone can't be bothered to follow 'the rules' then they have no right to be able to join that club.

But I think that is missing the point.  The rules need to be appropriate for how modern society runs if you want to be a main stream sport attractive to the vast majority of society. Golf needs to decide if it can afford to turn away people who do not want to conform to the traditional golf uniform for whatever reason. Yes the reason why some people don't want to wear that kind of gear is that they are 'wrong uns' who you don't want near your course.  And in previous decades the cut of someones sartorial jib was a pretty good way of weeding those types out. 

But times have changed, society has changed, attitudes to clothes have changed in the main.  And the reason why people don't want to put the 'golf uniform' on might be that they don't really like being told what to wear when they are paying money to do a leisure pass time.  It might be that they think they will look like their dad's friends, it might be that they think it is just that little bit naff in 2015. 

For some well established traditional clubs this is fine, they can afford to not worry about this and weed out the types of people who don't want to follow the rules no matter how out of date other people may think they are. As the prestige of the club far outweighs that. And fair play to them. However I'd argue the vast majority of clubs need to think if the risk of excluding the 'wrong uns' by way of enforcing dress codes is worth the risk of excluding others who do not really want to follow the dress code for other reasons that may be perfectly logical to them.

And before anyone mentions it, yes I also fully accept that dress codes is not the *only *reason why membership numbers and participation numbers are falling.


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2015)

therod said:



			The first proper round I played was at boughton nr Canterbury. I played in a long sleeved button up shirt and some trainers. They let me on, that was 1994. Dress codes at some clubs were flexible even then. 

I got sweaty and had soaking wet feet

I went out and bought a polo shirt, a horrible Taylormade brown number, some slacks from m&s and some second hand, bright white second hand shoes, with a frilly bit over the laces 

Nice :thup: 

I looked like a knob but the dress code wasn't a barrier to me playing. I didn't expect the sport to bend to my will.
		
Click to expand...

 Are you saying you were a teen in 1994, or just dressed like one ?


----------



## User20205 (Jun 4, 2015)

richart said:



			Are you saying you were a teen in 1994, or just dressed like one ?

Click to expand...

I had just left my teenage years

You'd have to swap the 9 for 6 wouldn't you


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2015)

therod said:



			I had just left my teenage years

You'd have to swap the 9 for 6 wouldn't you

Click to expand...

 I always enjoyed playing in a jacket and tie, plus fours, and a flat cap.:thup:


----------



## User20205 (Jun 4, 2015)

richart said:



			I always enjoyed playing in a jacket and tie, plus fours, and a flat cap.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't  you go to school with young Tom Morris? 

I heard Chrisd was in his dad's year


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2015)

Would a "*strict*" dress code put you off joining a particular club?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Would a "*strict*" dress code put you off joining a particular club?
		
Click to expand...

I would certainly take a strict code, such as jacket and tie in the clubhouse, as a negative when weighing up the choices


----------



## User20205 (Jun 5, 2015)

Imurg said:



			I would certainly take a strict code, such as jacket and tie in the clubhouse, as a negative when weighing up the choices
		
Click to expand...

I don't know of any clubs that have that rule. Some have jacket & tie in the dining room, but none that I know of in the club house full stop. 

When we played RSG in February, typical golf gear was allowed in the bar area. I can't think of a more traditional club than that. 

No, dress code would not stop me joining somewhere.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2015)

therod said:



			I don't know of any clubs that have that rule. Some have jacket & tie in the dining room, but none that I know of in the club house full stop. 

When we played RSG in February, typical golf gear was allowed in the bar area. I can't think of a more traditional club than that. 

No, dress code would not stop me joining somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Western Gailes members have to wear jacket and tie on arrival and departure at the club, visitors can wear what they like, but members no choice.


----------



## TheCaddie (Jun 5, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			To me the issue is not the cost of it or even the ease of putting on the traditional golf 'uniform' for want of a better word.  I totally agree that you can kit yourself out in clothes that would get you onto any golf course for tuppence hapenny.  And there is a very good argument to say that if someone can't be bothered to follow 'the rules' then they have no right to be able to join that club.

But I think that is missing the point.  The rules need to be appropriate for how modern society runs if you want to be a main stream sport attractive to the vast majority of society. Golf needs to decide if it can afford to turn away people who do not want to conform to the traditional golf uniform for whatever reason. Yes the reason why some people don't want to wear that kind of gear is that they are 'wrong uns' who you don't want near your course.  And in previous decades the cut of someones sartorial jib was a pretty good way of weeding those types out. 

But times have changed, society has changed, attitudes to clothes have changed in the main.  And the reason why people don't want to put the 'golf uniform' on might be that they don't really like being told what to wear when they are paying money to do a leisure pass time.  It might be that they think they will look like their dad's friends, it might be that they think it is just that little bit naff in 2015. 

For some well established traditional clubs this is fine, they can afford to not worry about this and weed out the types of people who don't want to follow the rules no matter how out of date other people may think they are. As the prestige of the club far outweighs that. And fair play to them. However I'd argue the vast majority of clubs need to think if the risk of excluding the 'wrong uns' by way of enforcing dress codes is worth the risk of excluding others who do not really want to follow the dress code for other reasons that may be perfectly logical to them.

And before anyone mentions it, yes I also fully accept that dress codes is not the *only *reason why membership numbers and participation numbers are falling.
		
Click to expand...

On the flipside, would you run onto a rugby or football match wearing a completely different outfit because you didn't want to wear your teams kit?

Golf Clubs, are just that, they are sports clubs. And all sports clubs have a dresscode, ESPECIALLY when you play the sport, but often before and after as well. Just because you play golf 'by yourself' it doesn't mean you can just wear whatever you want. You are part of a club, whether you are a member or not, I really think it is a no brainer. 

If the pros were all wearing flip flops and shorts when they played then I can see why there would be an issue. But they don't. Just like Manchester United wear their kit at the weekend as well.....


----------



## Imurg (Jun 5, 2015)

therod said:



			I don't know of any clubs that have that rule. Some have jacket & tie in the dining room, but none that I know of in the club house full stop. 

When we played RSG in February, typical golf gear was allowed in the bar area. I can't think of a more traditional club than that. 

No, dress code would not stop me joining somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

But I wouldn't classify that as a "strict" dress code.

I have no problem, as such, with dress codes. If they are in operation I'll comply. But I have to admit, a more relaxed code would raise a club's chances of gaining my membership.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 5, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Western Gailes members have to wear jacket and tie on arrival and departure at the club, visitors can wear what they like, but members no choice.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. I couldn't think of one. I've certainly never played at one. It maybe shows how rare they are.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 5, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			On the flipside, would you run onto a rugby or football match wearing a completely different outfit because you didn't want to wear your teams kit?

Golf Clubs, are just that, they are sports clubs. And all sports clubs have a dresscode, ESPECIALLY when you play the sport, but often before and after as well. Just because you play golf 'by yourself' it doesn't mean you can just wear whatever you want. You are part of a club, whether you are a member or not, I really think it is a no brainer. 

If the pros were all wearing flip flops and shorts when they played then I can see why there would be an issue. But they don't. Just like Manchester United wear their kit at the weekend as well.....
		
Click to expand...

I understand the argument that other sports have specific ways of dressing and why people say 'well footballers have to wear football boots' or whatever argument is used.   But you have to put it all in context and address the perception.  No one has ever said they do not want to try football or are slightly intimidated by playing football because they have to wear football shorts and a football top. But the perception is that golf clubs, on the whole, have strict dress codes that can be seen as slightly intimidating and a bit out of step with society in general.  

The fact that football clubs have dress codes or bowls clubs have dress codes to me is neither here nor there if those dress codes are not adding to the perception that the game can be unwelcoming for new people.  And relaxing them a bit (as in the OPs example) would have virtually no change in the clubs everyone on here are members of, as they would all still dress exactly the same as they do now.  But over time it will help to change the perception and be a factor (and not the only reason by a long way) of getting more people interested in giving golf a try.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Would a "*strict*" dress code put you off joining a particular club?
		
Click to expand...

I think to a certain extent you are asking the wrong people as the vast majority of us are sad golf nuts.  Even I would say that it would not put me off completely if the course itself was a cracking track.  But you should be asking this to people who potential future members of golf clubs


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 5, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I think I've realised what my issue is.

It's not the dress code per se but more to do with people not following whatever it may be. That to me shows a lack of respect to the club and it's members. If people want to play in jeans and football tops and the club allows it, fine I don't have a problem with it but I would choose not to play there but if the same people turn up where it's not allowed then I take offence.

I'm happy with the current accepted dress code although I do think there is room for movement. I don't see any benefit to shorts with long socks over wearing trousers, short socks should be acceptable IMO. Likewise, jacket and tie for lunch can be a pain but I'm happy to accept that as I love to play the 'proper' traditional courses.
		
Click to expand...

By George I think you've hit the nail!

I don't care what anyone wears when they play golf providing they are respecting the club they are playing at/joined. However, no stilletto's on the green please


----------



## TheCaddie (Jun 5, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I understand the argument that other sports have specific ways of dressing and why people say 'well footballers have to wear football boots' or whatever argument is used.   But you have to put it all in context and address the perception.  No one has ever said they do not want to try football or are slightly intimidated by playing football because they have to wear football shorts and a football top. But the perception is that golf clubs, on the whole, have strict dress codes that can be seen as slightly intimidating and a bit out of step with society in general.  

The fact that football clubs have dress codes or bowls clubs have dress codes to me is neither here nor there if those dress codes are not adding to the perception that the game can be unwelcoming for new people.  And relaxing them a bit (as in the OPs example) would have virtually no change in the clubs everyone on here are members of, as they would all still dress exactly the same as they do now.  But over time it will help to change the perception and be a factor (and not the only reason by a long way) of getting more people interested in giving golf a try.
		
Click to expand...

I think anyone that uses dress code to not participate in any sport, isn't that serious about playing that sport tbh. For golf, Membership costs and cost of play, yes, I can see why that is a barrier. Time commitments, unfortunately, yes I see why that is an issue as well. But wearing a polo shirt and trousers to play? Don't get it.

Plus, people also play many sports and don't participate in the post match events, drinks, whatever it may be. So if the clubhouse is too formal, but you love the course and are happy to play golf, then just play. I honestly think dress code is probably the lowest barrier for entry for people playing golf, and anyone that uses it as an excuse is doing just that, making an excuse.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 5, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Golf Clubs, are just that, they are sports clubs. And all sports clubs have a dresscode
		
Click to expand...

I think this too, you cannot wear white shirts to play table tennis is another good example. You also cannot wear certain soled shoes to play table tennis, badminton, basketball etc. Dress codes are everywhere, I am fully in support of sport appropriate dress codes, especially in golf.

I wear what I consider sport appropriate golf wear and would not consider wearing anything else. It is gear designed to keep me comfortable, stable and allow me to swing easily. 

I always love getting changed into the special sports outfit. Unless its a special event however I would rather wear what I like when I am not swinging a club on the field of play.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 5, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I understand the argument that other sports have specific ways of dressing and why people say 'well footballers have to wear football boots' or whatever argument is used.   But you have to put it all in context and address the perception.  No one has ever said they do not want to try football or are slightly intimidated by playing football because they have to wear football shorts and a football top. But the perception is that golf clubs, on the whole, have strict dress codes that can be seen as slightly intimidating and a bit out of step with society in general.  

The fact that football clubs have dress codes or bowls clubs have dress codes to me is neither here nor there if those dress codes are not adding to the perception that the game can be unwelcoming for new people.  And relaxing them a bit (as in the OPs example) would have virtually no change in the clubs everyone on here are members of, as they would all still dress exactly the same as they do now.  But over time it will help to change the perception and be a factor (and not the only reason by a long way) of getting more people interested in giving golf a try.
		
Click to expand...

100% with HK on this.  Besides my club has a uniform when representing the club that we must adhere to - and that is the equivalent of your football team kit.  Its what you wear when representing the club - you don't like it then don't look to represent the club. Your own choice.

My 22yr old lad loves golf but only plays occasionally. He doesn't have po!o shirts or slacks.. Last time we played (not at my club but at a Glasgow pay and play) he wore black skinny jeans and  a black death metal tee shirt - arms tattoos on display.  To look at him members at my club would I am afraid recoil but truth is he is just the sort of lad my club needs as a member. Intelligent, respectful, fun - and loves his golf.  But its our choice and our future.


----------



## Slab (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe the dress code isnâ€™t the whole problem and partly to blame is the way golf clubs communicate to visitors/guests. I think golf clubs tend to be far too in your face when â€˜brandishingâ€™ their dress code or pointing out simple violations. 

You see it on a great many golf club websites, really in your face about how you should dress almost to the point that they already think youâ€™re going to screw up if they donâ€™t tell you how to dress   

Loads of other places have dress codes and for the most part we manage to negotiate life without too many screw ups or being bawled at. So why do golf clubs have a reputation for going a bit over the top if you donâ€™t have a tie or the right colour of sock

Also is the formal (jacket & tie) dress code that a number of clubs demand really apt for the occasion

I enjoy getting dressed up, maybe for some fine dining, to see a show, go to a club, special occasions etc, but is jacket & tie really representative of an evening meal or drink at your typical golf clubhouse


----------



## TheCaddie (Jun 5, 2015)

Slab said:



			I enjoy getting dressed up, maybe for some fine dining, to see a show, go to a club, special occasions etc, but is jacket & tie really representative of an evening meal or drink at your typical golf clubhouse
		
Click to expand...

I would have to agree with this point. Especially when often the clubhouse facilities are actually quite poor. Golf attire in the club after a round should be fair play. 

Or a change into chinos and a polo shirt. Jackets and Tie should be club functions, not at all times. Do many clubs really still make you wear jacket and tie if you go in the clubhouse? 

I think your point about being happy to dress up for certain things, should be reflective of the level of golf club. If you are playing at one of the best courses in the country, then I understand why the members should dress up, if I was paying Â£1500+ a year then I'd want to dress up too! If you are playing at a nice, but by all accounts, a relatively standard club. Then let's not try and pretend to be something your not!  Unless of course the facilities are that of the very best clubs....


----------



## Slab (Jun 5, 2015)

I think I tend to dress more for the occasion rather than the location 

Major comps or special rounds I usually wear the nicer/more expensive of my polo's, newest shoes etc but for friendly knock it'll be the everyday golf gear

Same for clubhouse, if its an award evening/special function with multi-course meal etc then I'm going to be dressed smarter than staying for evening meal & a drink after an afternoon round 

Location stayed the same just the occasion that changed 

I mean what level does a club that has jacket and tie after 6pm rule go to when its a special function, are they now into black tie evenings to pick up a golf trophy or attend a fund raiser. If not then whats to differentiate it from any old Tuesday night


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			On the flipside, would you run onto a rugby or football match wearing a completely different outfit because you didn't want to wear your teams kit?

Golf Clubs, are just that, they are sports clubs. And all sports clubs have a dresscode, ESPECIALLY when you play the sport, but often before and after as well. Just because you play golf 'by yourself' it doesn't mean you can just wear whatever you want. You are part of a club, whether you are a member or not, I really think it is a no brainer. 

If the pros were all wearing flip flops and shorts when they played then I can see why there would be an issue. But they don't. Just like Manchester United wear their kit at the weekend as well.....
		
Click to expand...

Good point, except, all teams in the past would travel in jacket and tie, now they travel in tracksuits or shorts or wearing flip flops, what they wear before and after has no bearing on what they wear on the pitch.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 5, 2015)

Slab said:



			Maybe the dress code isnâ€™t the whole problem and partly to blame is the way golf clubs communicate to visitors/guests. I think golf clubs tend to be far too in your face when â€˜brandishingâ€™ their dress code or pointing out simple violations. 

You see it on a great many golf club websites, really in your face about how you should dress almost to the point that they already think youâ€™re going to screw up if they donâ€™t tell you how to dress   

Loads of other places have dress codes and for the most part we manage to negotiate life without too many screw ups or being bawled at. So why do golf clubs have a reputation for going a bit over the top if you donâ€™t have a tie or the right colour of sock

Also is the formal (jacket & tie) dress code that a number of clubs demand really apt for the occasion

I enjoy getting dressed up, maybe for some fine dining, to see a show, go to a club, special occasions etc, but is jacket & tie really representative of an evening meal or drink at your typical golf clubhouse
		
Click to expand...

Think you're spot on there sir and have hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2015)

Slab said:



			Major comps or special rounds I usually wear the nicer/more expensive of my polo's, newest shoes etc but for friendly knock it'll be the everyday golf gear
		
Click to expand...

I do not have the luxury of being as selective as this.
I only possess nicer, more expensive gear


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2015)

Slab said:



			I mean what level does a club that has jacket and tie after 6pm rule go to when its a special function, are they now into black tie evenings to pick up a golf trophy or attend a fund raiser. If not then whats to differentiate it from any old Tuesday night
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, the collar and tie to go out for a pint is a throw back to the 50's, 60's and before, Your " average" man in the street had his work clothes and possibly one suit, the other was shirts with button collars and a tie, look at any picture of any male gathering from this era and 99% are wearing a collar and tie.
No issue with dress code on the course, but clubs are possibly missing income if the clubhouse is to strict. The last club in this are (I think) to remove the jacket and tie after 7pm rule was done because they were down to a handful of people in the bar at weekends, now it's relaxed it's vibrant and pulling in more cash.


----------



## TheCaddie (Jun 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Good point, except, all teams in the past would travel in jacket and tie, now they travel in tracksuits or shorts or wearing flip flops, what they wear before and after has no bearing on what they wear on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

Not strictly true. Man Utd travel in suits to their matches.

That's by the by though. If you've seen my other post I said that really, by and large, jackets and tie should be for club events, and chinos and polo, or just golf gear should be fine in a clubhouse. Unless it's the best of the best....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 5, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			I would have to agree with this point. Especially when often the clubhouse facilities are actually quite poor. Golf attire in the club after a round should be fair play. 

Or a change into chinos and a polo shirt. Jackets and Tie should be club functions, not at all times. Do many clubs really still make you wear jacket and tie if you go in the clubhouse? 

I think your point about being happy to dress up for certain things, should be reflective of the level of golf club. If you are playing at one of the best courses in the country, then I understand why the members should dress up, *if I was paying Â£1500+ a year then I'd want to dress up too! *If you are playing at a nice, but by all accounts, a relatively standard club. Then let's not try and pretend to be something your not!  Unless of course the facilities are that of the very best clubs....
		
Click to expand...

We do - and we are not a fancy club by any means - just your good 100+ yr old traditional members club - just happens to be in Surrey


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Not strictly true. Man Utd travel in suits to their matches.

That's by the by though. If you've seen my other post I said that really, by and large, jackets and tie should be for club events, and chinos and polo, or just golf gear should be fine in a clubhouse. Unless it's the best of the best....
		
Click to expand...

I did and that's why I said good point, my point is having the "players" relaxed and feeling more comfortable can benefit performance.


----------



## TheCaddie (Jun 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I did and that's why I said good point, my point is having the "players" relaxed and feeling more comfortable can benefit performance.
		
Click to expand...

What would you suggest? Anything goes in the clubhouse? 

I think similar dress as out on the course is the fairest option. Trousers / tailored shorts and a collared shirts. If you are wearing tailored shorts, then flip flops are allowed.

Ultimately, Nice shorts, a collared shirt and flip flops doesn't look scruffy in my opinion.


----------



## seteefeet (Jun 5, 2015)

Dress codes are not just restrictive to new members though. I would spend far more time and money in my clubhouse if I could pop in for a few beers in my usual casual attire i.e. jeans, t-shirt and trainers. For that reason the dress code is costing them revenue.
No problem with most on course requirements as they make sense, polo and trousers is the most comfortable kit to play in. When the length of shorts and colour of socks are questioned though that is a step too far for me and I have never been 'offended' by an untucked shirt.
The most progressive clubs, I would guess, are finding the middle ground.


----------



## Slab (Jun 5, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			What would you suggest? Anything goes in the clubhouse? 

I think similar dress as out on the course is the fairest option. Trousers / tailored shorts and a collared shirts. If you are wearing tailored shorts, then flip flops are allowed.

*Ultimately, Nice shorts, a collared shirt and flip flops doesn't look scruffy in my opinion.*

Click to expand...

Me neither, this is exactly what I wore to go to the restaurant for my Christmas day lunch


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			What would you suggest? Anything goes in the clubhouse? 

I think similar dress as out on the course is the fairest option. Trousers / tailored shorts and a collared shirts. If you are wearing tailored shorts, then flip flops are allowed.

Ultimately, Nice shorts, a collared shirt and flip flops doesn't look scruffy in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Not suggesting anything goes at all, simply suggesting clubs should not be so hard nosed, why does the shirt need a collar, whats wrong with a smart T-Shirt with shorts and trainers, Would Rory wearing a TShirt in the bar after a round make him any less of a golfer or person?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 5, 2015)

There is no real excuse not to wear golf gear.    there is enough golf gear like looks like chav clothing as it is.


----------



## TheCaddie (Jun 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Not suggesting anything goes at all, simply suggesting clubs should not be so hard nosed, why does the shirt need a collar, whats wrong with a smart T-Shirt with shorts and trainers, Would Rory wearing a TShirt in the bar after a round make him any less of a golfer or person?
		
Click to expand...

Of course it doesn't make you less of a person. I just think by nature most people look quite smart when they are playing. Therefore, why if you can wear a polo and trousers out on the course, you can do the same in the clubhouse. 

As seteefeet said, its about finding the middle ground. I think shirt, tie and jacket is over the top for anything other than club functions / awards ceremonies. But I also think wearing a t-shirt, shorts and trainers is a bit too casual, given what you wear when playing. Hence... let's find the middleground!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Of course it doesn't make you less of a person. I just think by nature most people look quite smart when they are playing. Therefore, why if you can wear a polo and trousers out on the course, you can do the same in the clubhouse. 

As seteefeet said, its about finding the middle ground. I think shirt, tie and jacket is over the top for anything other than club functions / awards ceremonies. But I also think wearing a t-shirt, shorts and trainers is a bit too casual, given what you wear when playing. Hence... let's find the middleground!
		
Click to expand...

I think you're missing were I am coming from, I have no issue with Dress Rules/Codes it's down to each individual club, what I am saying is clubs should consider all aspects and as others have stated, they're put off "popping in" or inviteing friends because of restrictions, going to the Golf Club before going out with friends etc, you won't want to go the GC if it's not what you're wearing to go out.


----------



## seteefeet (Jun 5, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Of course it doesn't make you less of a person. I just think by nature most people look quite smart when they are playing. Therefore, why if you can wear a polo and trousers out on the course, you can do the same in the clubhouse. 

As seteefeet said, its about finding the middle ground. I think shirt, tie and jacket is over the top for anything other than club functions / awards ceremonies. But I also think wearing a t-shirt, shorts and trainers is a bit too casual, given what you wear when playing. Hence... let's find the middleground!
		
Click to expand...

What if you are not playing though and just want to pop in? If I had been out in t-shirt and trainers and fancied a pint or a bit of lunch, I wouldn't go home, change and go back to the club, I would go somewhere else and so would my money.
I would imagine most players only go to the club when they are playing and this is one of the reasons why.
Agree with more formal occasions having a dress code, but that is no different in other walks of life, most people wouldn't go to a wedding in hoodie and flip flops.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 5, 2015)

What we need is adaptable clothing - so your standard three-quarter length shorts - hmm - maybe not acceptable to some - but add a little draw string around the 'turnup' and you have a pair of plus fours - totally acceptable


----------



## TheCaddie (Jun 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I think you're missing were I am coming from, I have no issue with Dress Rules/Codes it's down to each individual club, what I am saying is clubs should consider all aspects and as others have stated, they're put off "popping in" or inviteing friends because of restrictions, going to the Golf Club before going out with friends etc, you won't want to go the GC if it's not what you're wearing to go out.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, fair point.

I guess most people would have to plan accordingly if they want to pop into the club though. Again, shorts, polo and flipflops for example in the summer isn't really a big ask though. If I thought I might go to the club for one or for lunch, I'd just put a polo on before I went out.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 5, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Yes, fair point.

I guess most people would have to plan accordingly if they want to pop into the club though. Again, shorts, polo and flipflops for example in the summer isn't really a big ask though. If I thought I might go to the club for one or for lunch, I'd just put a polo on before I went out.
		
Click to expand...

But if the business model of the club is to try and attract more punters into the bar/restaurant where they can make some decent mark ups, then the 'perception' that you have to put a polo on or can I wear jeans, can I not, won't help in the slightest.  I know it's not difficult to put them on, but the vast majority of people will just think, sod that, I'll go for a pint and a meal at one of the many pubs that now cater for the casual dining market.


----------



## TheCaddie (Jun 5, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			But if the business model of the club is to try and attract more punters into the bar/restaurant where they can make some decent mark ups, then the 'perception' that you have to put a polo on or can I wear jeans, can I not, won't help in the slightest.  I know it's not difficult to put them on, but the vast majority of people will just think, sod that, I'll go for a pint and a meal at one of the many pubs that cater for the casual dining market.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but golf clubs aren't looking for "punters." The are looking for people who play golf, or at least who want to play golf and ultimately potential new memebrs to join their club.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 5, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Western Gailes members have to wear jacket and tie on arrival and departure at the club, visitors can wear what they like, but members no choice.
		
Click to expand...

I have absolutely nothing prove or disprove what you say but I find this hard to believe


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I have absolutely nothing prove or disprove what you say but I find this hard to believe 

Click to expand...

which bit the jacket and tie or the visitors not?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 5, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			which bit the jacket and tie or the visitors not?
		
Click to expand...

The members having to arrive and leave in J+T


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2015)

drive4show said:



			The members having to arrive and leave in J+T  

Click to expand...

No thats true, i doubt there is anything to say that anywhere on a website, but its one of the rules of the club. We have a match against them as one of our guys became the sec.
No women members either, though they are allowed to play and its held the Curtis Cup.. which is more surprising than the J&T


----------



## Snelly (Jun 5, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I think I've realised what my issue is.

It's not the dress code per se but more to do with people not following whatever it may be. That to me shows a lack of respect to the club and it's members. If people want to play in jeans and football tops and the club allows it, fine I don't have a problem with it but I would choose not to play there but if the same people turn up where it's not allowed then I take offence.

I'm happy with the current accepted dress code although I do think there is room for movement. I don't see any benefit to shorts with long socks over wearing trousers, short socks should be acceptable IMO. Likewise, jacket and tie for lunch can be a pain but I'm happy to accept that as I love to play the 'proper' traditional courses.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree with the above.   It is the seeming need to subvert the dress code of a club just for the sake of it that I find mildly irritating.  

Join a club that fits with your needs and abide by their rules. 


On a slightly separate note, I cannot believe that the clothes you are asked to wear is a barrier to people taking up golf or joining golf clubs.  This seems to be trotted out as an inevitable fact by many on this forum but I think it is complete nonsense.  Unfounded and not true. 

All sports have a certain kit that you need to wear.  If you want to play golf, wear golf gear. Same goes for any other sport really.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 5, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			No thats true, i doubt there is anything to say that anywhere on a website, but its one of the rules of the club. We have a match against them as one of our guys became the sec.
No women members either, though they are allowed to play and its held the Curtis Cup.. which is more surprising than the J&T
		
Click to expand...

Proper old school then. With the quality of courses in the area, I'm sure that must put people off joining.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2015)

just done a foxholer;

http://theaposition.com/anitadraycott/blog/655/western-gailes-will-blow-you-away


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Proper old school then. With the quality of courses in the area, I'm sure that must put people off joining.
		
Click to expand...

Waiting list and a fair joining fee, plus i imagine getting is not just about paying the fee


----------



## Snelly (Jun 5, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Proper old school then. With the quality of courses in the area, I'm sure that must put people off joining.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps but it would attract as many as it would put off I would think. 

Stupid to not allow lady members in my view but each to their own.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 5, 2015)

If golf was invented today I am wondering what would determine clothing to be worn.  

On the course I'm thinking comfort and suitability in adverse weather conditions - with probably few limitations other than a need to wear a defined 'uniform/strip' if representing your club. 

Afterwards and in a 'clubhouse' environment? I suspect you'd be asked to change out of wet or dirty clothing so as not to damage or dirty furnishings, and also so as not to sit there 'steaming' and 'reeking' which isn't nice for anyone sitting or standing close to you.  Specific special functions might well have a 'dress code'.

Other than that...?


----------



## seteefeet (Jun 5, 2015)

It does stop people using the facilities when not playing though, therefore costing the club revenue.


----------



## alexbrownmp (Jun 5, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			No thats true, i doubt there is anything to say that anywhere on a website, but its one of the rules of the club. We have a match against them as one of our guys became the sec.
No women members either, though they are allowed to play and its held the Curtis Cup.. which is more surprising than the J&T
		
Click to expand...

I have played a few courses with this rule even for non members, I arrived at a 'well known' club on a hot summers day and was scolded, through the member, for arriving in the car park carrying my jacket.

I belonged to a male only GC once, didnt think anything off it until I joined a mixed club and found the distractions delightful especially following a 4 ball of the elite woman players


----------



## seteefeet (Jun 5, 2015)

seteefeet said:



			It does stop people using the facilities when not playing though, therefore costing the club revenue.
		
Click to expand...

Dress code in clubhouse that is


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 5, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I completely agree with the above.   It is the seeming need to subvert the dress code of a club just for the sake of it that I find mildly irritating.  

Join a club that fits with your needs and abide by their rules. 


*On a slightly separate note, I cannot believe that the clothes you are asked to wear is a barrier to people taking up golf or joining golf clubs.  This seems to be trotted out as an inevitable fact by many on this forum but I think it is complete nonsense.  Unfounded and not true. *

All sports have a certain kit that you need to wear.  If you want to play golf, wear golf gear. Same goes for any other sport really.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.golfclubmanagement.net/2014/07/dress-codes-golf-harmful-business-clubs/ 

http://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/news-...vember/is-it-time-to-ditch-golfs-dress-codes/

http://www.greencast.co.uk/uk/news/general/news-2014/new-insights-to-boost-junior-golf.aspx


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 5, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If golf was invented today I am wondering what would determine clothing to be worn.  

On the course I'm thinking comfort and suitability in adverse weather conditions - with probably few limitations other than a need to wear a defined 'uniform/strip' if representing your club. 

Afterwards and in a 'clubhouse' environment? I suspect you'd be asked to change out of wet or dirty clothing so as not to damage or dirty furnishings, and also so as not to sit there 'steaming' and 'reeking' which isn't nice for anyone sitting or standing close to you.  Specific special functions might well have a 'dress code'.

Other than that...?
		
Click to expand...

That's probably about right actually silh, cant fault your reasoning behind that at all.  Which despite our actual dress code is pretty much how we adopt things now at our club.

Regarding the dirty clothes, our clubhouse isnt big enough to have a seperate spike bar, so we have wooden flooring for half of it, then the rest is carpeted.  We always used to have a rule "no red on the carpet" (ie: dont sit there in your playing clothes).  Due to the room being busy we changed it about 18 months ago to let people sit in the carpet area in their 'red' if the wooden floor area was busy (it's all one room, you wouldnt know the difference unless you looked at the floor).  Obviously dont sit there in wet dirty clothes tho, thats not fair on anyone.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 5, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			just done a foxholer;

http://theaposition.com/anitadraycott/blog/655/western-gailes-will-blow-you-away

Click to expand...

Do you know if it's a catholic or protestant club? That will influence whether I play in a Celtic or Rangers strip


----------



## ger147 (Jun 5, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Do you know if it's a catholic or protestant club? That will influence whether I play in a Celtic or Rangers strip 

Click to expand...

It's in Ayrshire so not traditionally a very Catholicly area, but you should probably play it safe and go for a Killie top.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 5, 2015)

ger147 said:



			It's in Ayrshire so not traditionally a very Catholicly area, but you should probably play it safe and go for a Killie top.
		
Click to expand...

funny how we know this sort of stuff


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Do you know if it's a catholic or protestant club? That will influence whether I play in a Celtic or Rangers strip  

Click to expand...

I would be surprised if they had any catholic members


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 5, 2015)

Ans I'm, wondering why a dress code came in in the first place.  Well reading old stuff about this it appeared that back in the day (19th century) golfers were often the tattiest sports folk about. Besides golf courses weren't the manicured beasts they are today.  

Of course that may have been a relative observation based by middle-class and well-to-do given that on the public golf course they'd be mixing with the hoi polloi - and that group of golfers would have certainly not have owned clothes for sport - their only alternative being their sunday suit.  And so maybe the cry came out for golfers not to look so tatty on the golf course and all were persuaded to wear their best clothing.  I might suggest that if all dressed similarly to a standard, then there would be nothing externally obvious marking out the poorer man from the richer man - golf being an egalitarian sport to be played by all - for which skill not money counted - and I do like that notion even today.  And so a standard was developed and set down.  But that is all complete conjecture.


----------



## Face breaker (Jun 5, 2015)

personally I don't think it should matter what you wear as long as it's neat, tidy and doesn't assault your visual senses, we had some "candidate goofers" turn up at our course the other day dressed in dayglo everything and believe me when I say what a hideous sight that was and to be quite honest a bit disrespectful but during these times of fininacial hardship you can't afford to be to fussy but I on the other hand prefer to wear something a little more discrete "black wind proof outdoor trousers the kind you see hickers wearing" and either a "quality white T-shirt" or "black/white turtle neck" with a "black sleeveless club jumper" depending on weather conditions which looks "very dapper" even if I do say so meself !...:thup:


----------



## Snelly (Jun 5, 2015)

H



Hacker Khan said:



http://www.golfclubmanagement.net/2014/07/dress-codes-golf-harmful-business-clubs/ 

http://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/news-...vember/is-it-time-to-ditch-golfs-dress-codes/

http://www.greencast.co.uk/uk/news/general/news-2014/new-insights-to-boost-junior-golf.aspx

Click to expand...


I'm not sure what point you're trying to prove with these links as they add very little to the debate.  They just reinforce the view that there are golf clubs of all kinds that cater for a vast spectrum of dress codes.  Find one that fits what you want, join it and get on with life.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 6, 2015)

Snelly said:



			H


I'm not sure what point you're trying to prove with these links as they add very little to the debate.  They just reinforce the view that there are golf clubs of all kinds that cater for a vast spectrum of dress codes.  Find one that fits what you want, join it and get on with life.
		
Click to expand...

The point I was trying to prove was that dress codes can act as a barrier to people taking up the game.  Which you said was unfounded and not true. Hence me linking to the articles.


----------



## Snelly (Jun 7, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			The point I was trying to prove was that dress codes can act as a barrier to people taking up the game.  Which you said was unfounded and not true. Hence me linking to the articles.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they prove that at all.    

Every club I know with a relatively strict dress code has a waiting list and a joining fee.  Anyone put off by any of these things would be better off finding somewhere else to play. Every golfer can find a club that fits his preferences - that is a absolute fact. 

The issue at hand seems to be a vocal section on the forum who want to change something because they don't like it, irrespective of the fact that it is entirely irrelevant to them as they won't join clubs with these rules anyway.  And that is daft.


----------



## Snelly (Jun 9, 2015)

Read something in the paper today that reminded me of this thread.  To paraphrase it in this context - Wearing the correct golfing attire at a club is polite. Refusing to do so is the same as saying "I matter more than the rules."


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2015)

Face breaker said:



			personally I don't think it should matter what you wear as long as it's neat, tidy *and doesn't assault your visual senses, we had some "candidate goofers" turn up at our course the other day dressed in dayglo everything and believe me when I say what a hideous sight that was and to be quite honest a bit disrespectful *but during these times of fininacial hardship you can't afford to be to fussy but I on the other hand prefer to wear something a little more discrete "black wind proof outdoor trousers the kind you see hickers wearing" and either a "quality white T-shirt" or "black/white turtle neck" with a "black sleeveless club jumper" depending on weather conditions which looks "very dapper" even if I do say so meself !...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

BiB - I've tried that argument here before and not really got anywhere.

And I've said earlier here or on another post that I find some of the idiotic (hahaha) golf gear some folks roll up in to be pretty visually offensive and distracting.  Pair of jeans and a tee shirt totally OK comparatively.

But whatever the dress code - it should be adhered to by all.  

I fear the way my place may be going is that visitors and potential members playing are getting allowed to breach the dress code with impunity - because we don't want to upset them.  Now that may be 'minor' things such wearing your shirt outside of your trousers or wearing trainer socks i.e. socks that are within the shoe and so not visible (both not allowed on the course - OK in clubhouse). But stuff that!  Just adhere to the dress code.

And I'll add - played with one member at the weekend who was pretty set against too much relaxation of the dress code as 'he pays Â£1600 a year to play golf at a club where members dress to a nice standard'


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 9, 2015)

Just thought of the only reason why knee length socks would be of any use on a golf course.  To hide varicose veins. 

My ugly legs seemed to put liverbirdie of his game on Saturday. :rofl:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Just thought of the only reason why knee length socks would be of any use on a golf course.  To hide varicose veins. 

My ugly legs seemed to put liverbirdie of his game on Saturday. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Knee-length socks with plus two's or four's - no bare leg showing - prevents sunburn?


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2015)

Just picked one of the more recent dress code threads

Was mooching around The Old Course website while the weather delay is on and found theirs...

I was expecting quite an explicit, detailed list, here it is in full:

_Dress Code

Golfers should wear attire appropriate to the sport and clothing should not be scruffy or torn. The dress code in the clubhouses is smart/casual._ 

That is all 

So why do some clubs feel the need for anything more than this?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2015)

Slab said:



			Just picked one of the more recent dress code threads

Was mooching around The Old Course website while the weather delay is on and found theirs...

I was expecting quite an explicit, detailed list, here it is in full:

_Dress Code

Golfers should wear attire appropriate to the sport and clothing should not be scruffy or torn. The dress code in the clubhouses is smart/casual._ 

That is all 

So why do some clubs feel the need for anything more than this?
		
Click to expand...

Seems a very sensible approach and one I've always advocated, treat people like adults.  

Although one reason why The Old Course says this may be that they must get so many golfers visiting from overseas who have traveled 1000s of miles to play the course, having paid a significant amount of money to get there and play. And to have to tell them on the first tee that they can't play as their socks are not white may cause embarrassment on both sides.  So they have a get out clause if someone turns up in jeans/flip flops or not in golf clothing, but other than that they possibly live and let live.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 17, 2015)

If only there was a golf shop near by then they could buy some golf attire  :rofl:


----------

